# Advice with introductions needed!



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all  

So I got 2 new rats last month and I've got all 6 of them in a carrier together. So far so good, no one is fighting. Only grooming the little ones but I put vanilla extract on everyone's backs for a neutral smell which I think has helped. 

I'm just not sure how long to leave them in the carrier for all together. Last time when I introduced rats I made the mistake of not leaving them together long enough for moving up cage sizes. It's been a good half an hour now and they're not really interested as much in the newbies anymore. My oldest rats are around 7 months old I think, Oh and they're all boys. I'm just concerned about leaving them unsupervised so I'm sitting by their carrier with them in for now. I have a medium sized cage I was going to move onto after the carrier, then half the main cage, then the whole big cage. Does this sound reasonable? I'm just not sure how long to leave them in each stage together and if they will be okay unsupervised. I just don't want anyone to get hurt! 

Any advice on this situation would be grately appreciated  thank you!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd wait until they are all in a rat pile before you move them on. I'd be inclined to leave them in the carrier overnight. It's also a bank holiday and if a move led to a fight the vets will be open tomorrow.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

The moving up steps sound fine, it's just allowing the time for the to bond before you go on.


----------



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

How long would you recommend leaving them for at each stage? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Until they are sleeping in a ratpile or at least all touching I would leave the in the carrier. I usually leave them in the first carrier for at least 12 to 24 hours. I moved mine too fast last time and after being fine for 6 hours there was a massive fight and one of the littluns got a bitten foot out of it. The quickest I've done carrier to half SRS is 3 days. They can move faster through the final stages, I think I did just 3 hours from Mary to half SRS.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you see this? https://m.facebook.com/groups/12105...urwood/albums/10152167134698522/?ref=bookmark


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Or this might be easier http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=23490


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

They need to be beyond disinterested in each other before you move them up.


----------



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome photos! My brother was rat sitting whilst I walked the dog and I came back to them sleeping, and they all looked at me as if to say "why did you wake us up?" aha  The two newbies are on the far right in this picture, so they're still not lying right next to each other but it's progress


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool, glad you could see them. I have two groups right now but one of my older boys was pts this week so I think I'm going to try them all together again tomorrow whilst the older boys group dynamic is upset.


----------



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

I just hope I haven't done this all too early. The newbies are still young, around 6-7 weeks old. The older rats aren't interested in them at all anymore, but they still seem to be sleeping on opposite sides of the carrier. Is this progress?

I'm somewhat nervous about moving them into the next size up cage as last time when I introduced different new rats, that is where it didn't go too well. Hopefully this time will be different! I made sure to bond with the newbies before letting them meet the big guys, which seems to be working. 

Sorry for your loss RedFraggle


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

It's good that they're not seeing them as a threat. I don't intro that young as the babies are very fragile so I wait until 10 weeks but plenty of people do it younger. They'll snuggle up eventually. You just have to wait it out.Thanks, rough week. Have decided to leave my groups separate. One of my old guys has a heart condition and I don't think the stress will be good for him so I've decided not to bother.


----------



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

They're now in the smaller cage together and when I woke up this morning, all 6 were cuddled up inside their bed!  Going to leave them in there for another day or two before moving them to half the big cage. They seem to be happy and everyone is acting healthy! Yay!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvellous, sounds like they're doing great


----------



## Coconut (Mar 16, 2014)

Everything is going good so far! Thought this was a funny photo, with 5 out of 6 faces sticking out!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Love it! 😊


----------

